# How long does your air compressor or air tank hold air?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm considering getting one. What type do you have, how old is it and how long will it hold air?


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

A Home compressor is a cheap alternative, and if you will use it for bike purposes, any compressor will fit your needs.

I have this

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-4-Gal-Portable-Electric-Powered-Air-Compressor-BS1004W/206480997

And it has suited my needs, and will last for years.

Erick


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

bank5 said:


> I'm considering getting one. What type do you have, how old is it and how long will it hold air?


I bought a 2.6 gallon Makita Hot Dog style compressor for home use. It's perfect for filling tires and small stuff. Be aware there are two types of compressors. One uses oil for lubrication and the other doesn't. The oilless are cheaper in price, but are also less durable. The Makita is an oil lubed compressor. What you intend to do with it will dictate how large of a compressor you need and what type, oil vs no oil. I bought mine 4/5 years ago and have not had a lick of trouble with it. It will hold air for quite a long time, as long as you do your part assembling it, taping your fittings and such.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

If you do not have a moisture trap to prevent water from accumulating inside the air tank as it is compressed then you probably need to drain it after each use. Check the operating instructions for your application but most metal tanks (ferrous metal) will rust and if you leave water in the tank it will likely fail much sooner than if drained after each use.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Get an oil-free 6 gallon pancake compressor from your local hardware store. Get fancy and get a prestaflator presta chuck. You'll love it. I have a Porter Cable one. I've never noted how long the tank holds air, but it doesn't leak if that's what you're wondering about. I would suspect it holds pressure for months. A smaller tank compressor will still work for things like seating tubeless tires, I got by for years with a 2 gallon one. But now that I have this 6 gallon one, it is the bee's knees. Works great for vehicle tires, too. I air my truck tires up when I'm going to tow our camper trailer and the 2 gallon one would have to be refilled multiple times per tire. The 6 gallon one can do a couple tires per charge.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-6-Gallon-Electric-Pancake-Air-Compressor/4764588
https://www.prestacycle.com/


----------



## Scott n (Jul 18, 2017)

Are you wondering how long it will stay filled because you want to fill it and take it to the trail with you?


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I drain mine after every use and store it with the drain valve loosened. I live in a pretty dry climate but even so I can feel moisture coming out when I drain it. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

^^this is good advice. 

I'm wondering if he is asking because his needs to constantly kick on? If so, that's due to loose fittings on the hose, low quality or worn out accessories (air chuck, air nozzle etc.) or loose fittings in the lines of the compressor itself (the ones that run from the compressor motorto the chucks). This can be remedied by taking them apart,Teflon taping the threads and reassembling.

Edit, he doesn't have one yet. I'm not doing too good on reading comprehension...


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting questions so here goes.

1) What type do you have? 
Multi-stage, multi cylinder 220vac 60 gal upright.
2) How old is it?
About 12 years old, maybe older.
3) How long will it hold air?
Holds air for as long as you want as I have a high quality ball valve for shut off located at the discharge of the tank that feeds my shop so it takes any possible downstream leaks out of the equation at the end of the day.

Also have small portable compressor for nailers, air tools, tires, spot painting, etc.
Twin piston, 25 yrs old, no leaks, similar ball valve at discharge to shut off tank so no loss of air.

I assume OP is looking for compressor for home/shop use???, portable????

Suggest identifying needs and then searching compressors. Many, many types, sizes, uses, etc. Get what fits your needs and budget.

Good luck.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I have oiled belt drive piston, 110 or 220 volt. Its a few years old, leaky quick release and leaky filter bowl so it doesnt hold air that long, but you shouldnt keep air in it that long anyway, drain after use to lessen rust. You could get smaller oiless direct drive non piston type, but they can be very loud. I use mine a lot working on car, its worth it t get something quieter.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've got a little cheap-o from Harbor Freight many years ago. 
$45 or so and never read the instructions right away. 

At some point later, I wondered the same thing and read them. I believe it states to bleed the tank after use.
Zero psi after use I guess but I rarely do that. I'll say it holds some psi over night if it had 80 or so to start. By 24 hours, I'll say it's pretty much gone.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks all. I think I'm going to wait on the air compressor. My space is getting limited in my garage and I wouldn't use it enough to justify getting a higher end one. I wouldn't want to plug it in each time, turn on with the noise, have to drain it, just to fill a couple tires.

I just need something for tires - lots of bikes, cars, and trailers but wouldn't use it that much and my Joe Blow Mountain works fine. Something like an air tank is still temping
- Sears.com 
but seems like it could leak or rust.



Scott n said:


> Are you wondering how long it will stay filled because you want to fill it and take it to the trail with you?


I was just wondering because I wouldn't want to have to plug it in every time I want to use it. But seems like it's a good idea to drain it anyway.



mahgnillig said:


> I drain mine after every use and store it with the drain valve loosened. I live in a pretty dry climate but even so I can feel moisture coming out when I drain it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Good to know, thanks. I live in a hot and humid climate.



Stevoo said:


> I assume OP is looking for compressor for home/shop use???, portable????


Light, infrequent home use. Mostly just tires - bike tires, car tires, trailer tires


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My Porter Cable will hold air indefinitely if a hose isn't connected. 

Draining after ever use is way overkill. Maybe one a week if it's used a lot and you live in a rain forest.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I seem to always have usable pressure leftover in the compressor tank after I have needed to use it and I usually leave it there for convenience. I'd say between 30-80 psi. When I need to top off a bike tire or blow out dust, then I use that residual tank pressure. I only fire it up when it is actually needed like for a seating a tubeless setup or filling up vehicle tires. I can see the logic in regular drainings and unpressurized storage. Fortunately I live in a dry climate.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

bank5 said:


> Thanks all. I think I'm going to wait on the air compressor. My space is getting limited in my garage and I wouldn't use it enough to justify getting a higher end one. I wouldn't want to plug it in each time, turn on with the noise, have to drain it, just to fill a couple tires.
> 
> I just need something for tires - lots of bikes, cars, and trailers but wouldn't use it that much and my Joe Blow Mountain works fine. Something like an air tank is still temping
> - Sears.com
> ...


Don't over think it. Just get one. You won't regret it. And if you don't drain it it isn't going to rot holes or explode the next time you turn it on. Just drain it if you remember. And it isn't like your waiting on the countdown launch sequence for the space shuttle if you need to fill it up...it takes about a minute for the smaller pancakes to go from empty to shut off pressure. Way less if its cycling because you are using small burst of air on something.

I have had the same oiled Dewalt (Emglo) 4 gallon twin tank for 14 years. I often forget to drain it. I have put up miles of trim with it. Done tons of framing and put on more roofs than I can count. Not to mention seat a few tubeless tires. I'd be lost without my compressor!

Just get one.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never seen the type I have until a Craigslist add, and I've not seen one since, but I have what I would call an asymmetrical breakoff portable compressor from Dewalt. The unit has a large upright tank (20gal?) that is held to a frame with two pins and a star knob. The frame holds a (5gal?) tank, the compressor, and controls. The large tank is self standing when disconnected, and you can roll around with the smaller tank to run a nailer or whatever. With the big tank attached, it does a decent job running my 3/8" impact, inflating tires, air grinder, etc. The motor is overkill for the 5gal tank, but not quite up to pro home garage use with the big tank. Compromises on both ends, but two units would have cost a hell of a lot more.

I picked it up after a single roofing job for a measly $110. Compromises be damned.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks all. I just ordered a Porter Cable 3.5 gal. Also got this schrader presta inflator gun - https://www.amazon.com/GrimmTools-D...Bicycle+Tire+Inflator+for+Presta+and+Schrader

I think I also need a hose as it doesn't look like one comes with the compressor. Will probably just pick up a basic coil one.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I prefer the softer, thicker hoses that offer more flexibility. I'm not a coil hose fan at all. I never use a compressor to service or fill up tires, only for seating a tubeless tire. And then only with valve core removed and use of a blow nozzle. I top them off with a floor pump. To each their own.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

+1 on that. I didn't want to critic the hose choice, but the coil hoses are a gimmick. You'll inevitably need to pull it further than it wants to/can go and kink it, or somehow mess up the winds of the coil ( remember wall mounted, corded phones? Same thing.) They're essentially junk. 

A heavier rubber one, or one of the thin blue polyurethane ones in 25ft will probably do you well. Just have to wrap it up after use which will be no problem. Big loops and hang it.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep, don't get a coil hose, they are junk. The big heavy duty rubber ones are a pain to coil up when you're done. I prefer the thin blue ones... they are light and coil easily. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks again for the hose recommendations. I didn't want to overthink it but glad I posted. Will get a non-coil one


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Coil hoses are great! When you run pipe above your work area and hang the hose from the ceiling.

A coil hose is fine with a lightweight portable compressor for simple tasks like inflating tires or toys not far from an outlet, or in conjunction with an extension code. If you're going to do more serious work, though, where you need to move a lot, the coiled hose gets caught on stuff (working on a car), and takes up a significant area of your vision (roofing/framing).

I use the thin, cheap poly hoses. They are easy to handle, you just have to take care to not drag them on rough surfaces constantly, and avoid stepping on them. That said, I've yelled at my boys more times than I care to admit for stepping on my cheap poly hose while in the driveway, but the outer skin doesn't have any cuts, or abrasions worth noting, so maybe I'm being overly cautious. I do a lot of vehicle maintenance in the driveway, my hose is not a garage queen.

The bright yellow color of my compressor confused me (I have a lot of Dewalt power tools). It's a Campbell Hausfeld 'Docking Station' compressor:









There is definitely a market for this kind of adaptable compressor, but apparently the CH jackwagons had a $400 msrp. Get that, or save $100 and get a separate 20gal and 3gal? You'd have to be really hard up for floor space to spend another 33%.

I recommend AGAINST inflators with gauges, you will drop it, and when you do, 40psi becomes 20psi, or 60 psi, or somewhere in between. I use a cheap digital standalone gauge, and check it periodically.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm not a coil hose fan at all.





jochribs said:


> +1 on that. I didn't want to critic the hose choice, but the coil hoses are a gimmick.





mahgnillig said:


> Yep, don't get a coil hose, they are junk.


So much coil hate! Coiled hoses hung from the ceiling are the best and most convenient setup for shop use IME. Depending on the situation I also think they're fine just connected to the compressor.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I can see this as a workable option if coming from above. And ONLY if suspended from above. 

I have used coil hoses and for being on the floor and going over or around objects or things on the floor...Nope!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Flamingtaco said:


> Coil hoses are great! When you run pipe above your work area and hang the hose from the ceiling.
> 
> A coil hose is fine with a lightweight portable compressor for simple tasks like inflating tires or toys not far from an outlet, or in conjunction with an extension code. If you're going to do more serious work, though, where you need to move a lot, the coiled hose gets caught on stuff (working on a car), and takes up a significant area of your vision (roofing/framing).
> 
> ...


I use gas station style inflator with the stick guage. Rugged, not super accurate but its consistent even years of use. Do fine tuning with accurate guage.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> So much coil hate!


Yes. Rid the entire world of coil hoses.

Being serious though, my father in law had one of them on the garage compressor. One day years ago I just went and got him a real hose. He questioned it at first...("Why did you get me this? I have this coil hose already??) Then he put it on.....and used it....

The coil hose got thrown in the trash short after.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jochribs said:


> One day years ago I just went and got him a real hose.


I guess I could see how a rubber air hose might be better for going around large things like a car. I've used both and for occasional use it makes no difference to me but if you're using it a lot (e.g. shop use) coiled hose from ceiling (or several of them) is superior IME because it's always handy and never in the way. To put it away you just let it go.

btw if my son got me an "improvement" present I'd probably use it regardless of what I actually preferred 

*almost forgot the obligatory ymmv disclaimer.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Draining after ever use is way overkill. Maybe one a week if it's used a lot and you live in a rain forest.


Agree. Draining all the time won't make any difference to rusting. The inside of the tank will be wet no matter how often you drain it. Yes, it will rust but the metal is so thick it will take years. The main down-side of too much water in the tank is reduced capacity, the pump will come on more often, and more moisture coming through the hose. For occasional home use draining it once a month, or less, should cause no issues.

The compressor itself should not leak at all. The place you usually loose air is the tools themselves, it's very common for them to bleed air a little, but if you fit a stop-valve on the compressor outlet it should hold air more or less indefinitely.

If you want to use it on multiple items the easiest thing to do is put an extremely long hose on it. A compressor will shove 100PSI down a forty-foot hose no problem at all.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> I guess I could see how a rubber air hose might be better for going around large things like a car. I've used both and for occasional use it makes no difference to me but if you're using it a lot (e.g. shop use) coiled hose from ceiling (or several of them) is superior IME because it's always handy and never in the way. To put it away you just let it go.
> 
> btw if my son got me an "improvement" present I'd probably use it regardless of what I actually preferred
> 
> *almost forgot the obligatory ymmv disclaimer.


Lol! I hear ya J.B.

I forgot to add that my father in law is extremely stubborn and obstinate. The fact he binned the coil hose spoke volumes. It really was a POS.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

An interesting read...

Top Rated Air Compressor Hoses That Won't Kink in 2017

https://www.garagetooladvisor.com/ai...hat-wont-kink/


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Just got the Porter Cable air compressor and am loving it already. It's smaller, lighter and quieter than expected so won't take up much space and easy to move around. 

The auto-select on the inflator works very well. The digital read out for PSI is nice but an analog gauge may even be better.

The hose that I bought came threaded and I need some adapters (not sure which ones) to attach to the inflator and compressor. But the compressor so small and light, I may not even bother with a hose.

Anyway, all the feedback has been appreciated. Will definitely be worth it for car tires, tubeless set up, and if I need to inflate a bunch of tires back to back.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Good choice. 

I suspect that you will be very pleased.

You will likely find a blow nozzle to be your friend in seating tubeless tires. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

They also come in handy for putting foam grips on 

- Jen.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ So I've heard.

I just splash mine with alcohol and slide them home.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

You can dry out your alcohol a tiny bit faster with a good puff from the nozzle and hover the grips so they settle without twist.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

The presta air chuck you got with digital gauge will work great for tubeless mounting. Take the valve cores out, that's the key.


----------



## visus (Feb 4, 2009)

Porter cable's c2002-wk has served me very well for tubeless, trim nailing, and upholstery stapling. The -wk part number comes with a reasonably sturdy 25 ft hose (straight, not coiled) and a bunch of accessories. The included blower attachment has a screw on reducer that works perfectly for presta valves with cores removed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiran varanasi (Aug 22, 2019)

Mostly the single air pressure compressors have a limit of 125Psi. once the limit reach. The pressure switch off the motor. For more detail, you should follow how air pressure works? guide.here the best guide to you https://www.consumersbase.com/best-air-compressor/


----------

